# How do I determine how far along in the build I am



## jjthomas (Oct 5, 2012)

I've installed FreeBSD 9.0 and I'm currently installing KDE4 from ports.  I've had to correct a couple of errors along the way, but so far everything is moving along.  

I know that running make all-depends-list will give me all the dependencies, but is is safe to run during an already running make script (make install clean)?  I do not have a dual processor, it is just a single AMD, if that makes a difference.

I'm looking for away to see how far along I am in getting KDE4 installed.  It does not have to be precise.  

Thank you.

-JJ


----------



## Majorix (Oct 5, 2012)

EDIT: Oops, nvm :/


----------



## jjthomas (Oct 5, 2012)

root@anthem:~ # man nvm
No manual entry for nvm
google nvm

oh...  LOL


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 6, 2012)

jjthomas said:
			
		

> I've installed FreeBSD 9.0 and I'm currently installing KDE4 from ports.  I've had to correct a couple of errors along the way, but so far everything is moving along.
> 
> I know that running make all-depends-list will give me all the dependencies, but is is safe to run during an already running make script (make install clean)?  I do not have a dual processor, *it is just a single AMD, if that makes a difference*.
> 
> ...



`make install clean` won't hurt your current build in the background unless it's dependant on KDE. For example if you where installing editors/vim you could safely run clean or distclean after vim is done building.

There is no way to know exactly how long kde4 will take. It's a really big one. I think it would be safe to let your box do it's thing for at least a day and maybe two with one without extra cores to spawn make jobs while compiling.

FWIW you can install a light windows manager and use that while kde4 is compiling. Or just install the pkg version.


----------

